# What's wrong with this picture?



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't visit this side of the website much because we don't have livestock. But I was helping a neighbor today and we drove past this place and I was so impressed with what I saw, I thought I'd better take a picture. You people will appreciate this.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Did he also try to write with the pencil eraser when in school?


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Drove kind of hard didn't they?

I drive my posts in the Spring when the frost has just gone out and it is so squishy water flies as they are sunk. I attached a post driver to the side of my dozer and with its tracks, mud is not an issue, then with the SHARPENED END DOWN rotate my blade to tilt, add a little down pressure a few thousand pounds of bulldozer sends it downward. It works really slick unless you hit ledge then the post splinters.

Pulling my Wallenstein behind me (a log trailer with grapple that doubles as a backhoe/post hole driller) I can make quick work of setting fence posts for gates and end posts too.

Here is a nice video of what a Wallenstein is, but be warned, the announcers voice is intense.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I believe it was to help with rain runoff lmao


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Thought he might be related to Vlad the Impaler the man who Bram Stoker based the character Count Dracula on.

http://www.vladtheimpaler.info

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlad_the_Impaler


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

Thorim said:


> Thought he might be related to Vlad the Impaler the man who Bram Stoker based the character Count Dracula on.
> 
> http://www.vladtheimpaler.info
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlad_the_Impaler


OK, it was all fun and games until you started scaring me!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I tell you what, if I could ranch in a area like that, I would drive every dang post upside down if I had to ! There is nothing wrong with that spectacular picture.....what a view! Most likely a easterner has moved out to Wyo and purchased that place....and built that fence.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> I tell you what, if I could ranch in a area like that, I would drive every dang post upside down if I had to ! There is nothing wrong with that spectacular picture.....what a view! Most likely a easterner has moved out to Wyo and purchased that place....and built that fence.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Hah funny! makes hay talkers from the "east" feel so good about themselves
Most all these threads eventually degrade into a disparaging comment about "northerners" or "easterners".


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Hah funny! makes hay talkers from the "east" feel so good about themselves
> Most all these threads eventually degrade into a disparaging comment about "northerners" or "easterners".


Just so you know, to a Westerner, anyone East of the Mississippi River is a Easterner.....that includes Tennessee. You need to lighten up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

Vol said:


> I tell you what, if I could ranch in a area like that, I would drive every dang post upside down if I had to ! There is nothing wrong with that spectacular picture.....what a view! Most likely a easterner has moved out to Wyo and purchased that place....and built that fence.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Pretty, but hard to make a living. An overnight freeze last week and the zucchini in the vegetable garden is dead. Yes, freezing temperatures in July. Doesn't happen every year, but it did this time.

I'm a little confused, though. I didn't mean to start anything. I'll take that picture down if I'm making fun of an entire region of the country. That's the last thing I was trying to accomplish.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

There is no problem with your picture gosh.

Sometimes people from other regions have to adjust to the ways of other areas.

I have never personally seen a sharpened fence post. I was scratching my head when I saw the ones in the picture. I figured the posts were upside down to drain water or because the person was new to the area and did not know they were sharp to be driven, or thought the points would help keep the cows in.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Hah funny! makes hay talkers from the "east" feel so good about themselves
> Most all these threads eventually degrade into a disparaging comment about "northerners" or "easterners".


Lol, no generally we refer to northerners as Yankees.....down here it's "damn Yankees" but it's all in good fun to us.....we mean no harm, and don't give a damn what anyone calls us.....we probably earned it.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm guessing dry as it is out there they don't want fence posts soaking up rain.


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

discbinedr said:


> I'm guessing dry as it is out there they don't want fence posts soaking up rain.


Rain? What rain? 

Very dry right now. Had some large forest fires nearby. Wildfire danger is very high.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Its the same way "Back East and I mean way east, as Easterly as you can go. We have not had rain in weeks and weeks.

As for the fence posts, I'd say the person never had sharpened posts before because half his fence posts are square ended and half have the sharp end pointed up. Of course it could just be half of them have the points driven into the ground and the other half pointed up, but I don't really know.

I liked Wyoming though. Spent a lot of time out there when I worked for the railroad and the people were nice. Like Gosh however, I did stop and take a picture of them unloading a skid steer. Darn silly people had the bucket too high up in the air when they backed it off the trailer and had put the tractor onto its back like a helpless turtle. I laughed at that for hours as there was nothing else to do as I drove for miles and miles.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> :lol:
> Lol, no generally we refer to northerners as Yankees.....down here it's "damn Yankees" but it's all in good fun to us.....we mean no harm, and don't give a damn what anyone calls us.....we probably earned it.


Dawg, as a 'damm Yankee', I'm from the school, that is "I don't care what you call me, as long as you call me in time for chow time" (and decent enough language to use in front of the women folk).  Of course if you could see me, you would realize, I haven't missed putting my feet under the dinner table too many times. :lol:

Back to the thread, maybe they thought the posts that way would help keep the birds from sitting on them. 

RuttedF, in my area we kid people (dumb blonds come to mind), that the nails in box are pointed in the direction to be used for each side of the house (having them take them to the other side, once in a while). Maybe the same is for these fence posts, some points were on the other end. If nobody is there to tell them "green side up", imagine how these people would lay sod, coming off a truck. :lol:

Larry


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

r82230 said:


> Dawg, as a 'damm Yankee', I'm from the school, that is "I don't care what you call me, as long as you call me in time for chow time" (and decent enough language to use in front of the women folk).  Of course if you could see me, you would realize, I haven't missed putting my feet under the dinner table too many times. :lol:
> 
> Back to the thread, maybe they thought the posts that way would help keep the birds from sitting on them.
> 
> ...


Ahhh Larry I think you and me are cut from the same cloth  lol especially when comes to not having missed to many meals lol...

Gosh your fine with the picture, actually it awesome, didn't mean to scare you just a good ole history geek here


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think Larry may be on to something......course we always said them yanks wuz smarter too.....never thunk about it, but I bet them birds would have a hard time sittin on them type of posts, be hard to put a turtle on one too


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

You're all WAAAAAY off...I got it figgert out!!!! He's got himself a fence-building jig set up there.... he gets it all put together in them holes and when he gets a hunnert yard or so of fence built, he hauls it to where he needs it and plants it in the dirt!!

What's a "yankee"??? kinda like a quickie, but self-imposedf?

73, Mark


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

glasswrongsize said:


> You're all WAAAAAY off...I got it figgert out!!!! He's got himself a fence-building jig set up there.... he gets it all put together in them holes and when he gets a hunnert yard or so of fence built, he hauls it to where he needs it and plants it in the dirt!!
> 
> What's a "yankee"??? kinda like a quickie, but self-imposedf?
> 
> 73, Mark


Now my ole soldiering buddy from Texas (only man I knowned that went from Sgt E-5 to Pvt E-1 in three weeks) used to pronounce Yankee as Yank-me over the tactical radio said it was his Southern drawl and heritage Company Commander didn't by into that ( he was from Texas also) that cost him one or two stripes if I remember correctly.

He lost the first two stripes by trying to impress a newbie with his superior knowledge of the Colt .45 government model 1911A1 and its unofficial safety (for those who may not know or really don't care, if you push the upper slide rearward far enough the gun isn't supposed to fire) he pressed his government issued Colt .45 model 1911A1 against his thigh hard (he thought the rear slide went back far enough, it didn't) and pulled the trigger sending a 230-grain .451-inch FMJ projectile at 830 fps through his thigh. The ragged gaping wound was full of powder residue...The newbie was very impressed, sadly the Company Commander wasn't


----------



## j_luken (May 27, 2016)

Nothing wrong with the view, there will be something wrong if and when animals get fighting in there and one goes to go up and over the fence and gets it stuck in it's chest, and yes that has happened.

There was a big pasture, not my horse, but some horses got fighting, the one tried to escape from it and went to go up over the fence, the top of the post was angled, it went through them and killed it.

Beautiful, beautiful view, but when building a person needs to keep in mind the safety of what will be in and around it.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

We took in a horse from a Childrens Camp once and it did that same thing, jumping over a fence and got trapped. It did not die, but got hurt bad. I had a sheep do likewise.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm thinking the owner dug or drilled post holes vs driving. I recall when I was a boy of a guy doing that. He did not have a post driver, only a hand post hole digger. The reason the tips were up was for water runoff and if you go to the trouble of digging a post hole by hand, it takes longer for a blunt ended post to rot off and get pushed over. So he put the points up. Looked funny at the time, but made sense to me....


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

leeave96 said:


> I'm thinking the owner dug or drilled post holes vs driving. I recall when I was a boy of a guy doing that. He did not have a post driver, only a hand post hole digger. The reason the tips were up was for water runoff and if you go to the trouble of digging a post hole by hand, it takes longer for a blunt ended post to rot off and get pushed over. So he put the points up. Looked funny at the time, but made sense to me....


If I ever see him out there when I'm driving by, I'll have to stop and ask him about this!


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

One thing about it, no one will be sitting atop those fence post.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sure hope not. Although I have heard many Californians transplant there...


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

CowboyRam said:


> One thing about it, no one will be sitting atop those fence post.


Need some for "fence sitting" politicians. That would cure them.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Coondle said:


> Need some for "fence sitting" politicians. That would cure them.


We could only wish. You do know that all of those politicians have to be able to pass the telephone pole test. In order for them to be able to get the job they have to be able to fit that whole pole up their ass, if they can do that they can have the job. That is why anyone worth a hoot does not want the job.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I could be wrong but I believe I have seen this place in past years when I drove OTR.... If it's the same place it's been like that for more than 10yrs.... or someone else did it also....


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

SCtrailrider said:


> I could be wrong but I believe I have seen this place in past years when I drove OTR.... If it's the same place it's been like that for more than 10yrs.... or someone else did it also....


This one is a fairly new development. Less than a year. I had never seen anybody do this before, so it struck me as being really odd to the point of being funny. Now I've got to keep my eyes open a little better in my travels. Maybe it's more common than I thought?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Some guys around here cut pieces of tin or flashing and nail it over the top of the post for "raincaps".

Some take a chainsaw and lop the top of the post off at a 45 degree angle or so for the water to run off.

Never seen anybody sharpen em like a pencil before...

And what are these "driven posts" you speak of?? LOL Yeah I know in some areas they DRIVE the wooden fence posts into the ground with a machine. Around here only ones that do that are the county when you have them put in a water gate-- they take a telephone-pole diameter creosote post, sharpen one end, and hammer it in with the bucket of a big track-hoe. BUT they only do that in standing water in the creek bottoms or bar ditches where water stands... otherwise they use a post hole digger.

Around here trying to drive a wood post in the ground would get you a lot of firewood kindling and not much else but aggravation. It's a post hole digger or nothing.

I like T-posts and the front end loader on the tractor... quick work (unless you hit a rock).

Later! OL J R


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> Some guys around here cut pieces of tin or flashing and nail it over the top of the post for "raincaps".
> 
> Some take a chainsaw and lop the top of the post off at a 45 degree angle or so for the water to run off.
> 
> ...


These aren't called the Rocky Mountains for nothing!


----------

